# List of issues on my 2012 LT RS



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is a list of issues my 2012 Cruze LT RS automatic (1,002 miles) is going in to the dealer on Wed for. Any comments on what you think these issues are would be greatly appreciated.

1) Drivers side rear door handle is loose

2) Wind noise from drivers side door pillar/door post area (gets worse as speed increases, weatherstrips look fine)

3) Clunk from left front of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps at around 15-25mph

4) Clunk from rear of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps between 15-30mph

5) Clunk clunk noise from drivers side front of vehicle while stopping (applying light brake pedal pressure only) intermittant.

6) Growl/moan from front of vehicle (slight vibration felt from front of vehicle) between 60mph and 75mph (real bad at 75mph) intermittant.


All the clunking noises may be related?? Not sure. Overall I like the car. Average gas mileage is 34 so far (I do a lot of city driving) so I am happy with that. I am a bit disappointed in all of these issues in the first 1,000 miles though. It has more noises than my 2004 Taurus with 136,000 had!

Thanks


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are known suspension issues for the 2011/2012 Cruzes depending on build date. Clunks are known to be heard from them. All the other stuff seems like it should be taken care of.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, mine is within the affected VIN # range from what I have read so far on this forum.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is a list of issues my 2012 Cruze LT RS automatic (1,002 miles) is going in to the dealer on Wed for. Any comments on what you think these issues are would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



ChuzCruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze at this time. I would like you to keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Just wanted to thank Stacy for the post. I will be updating on here as I get more info. The car is currently in the shop with just 1,341 miles on it. Here is the updated list of concerns:

1) Drivers side rear door handle is loose

2) Wind noise from drivers side and passengers side door pillar/door post area (gets worse as speed increases, weatherstrips look fine)

3) Intermittent clunk from left and right front of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps at around 15-25mph

4) Intermittent clunk from rear of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps between 15-30mph

5) Intermittent clunk clunk noise from drivers and passengers side side front of vehicle while stopping (applying light brake pedal pressure only).

6) Intermittent growl/moan from front of vehicle (slight vibration felt from front of vehicle) between 60mph and 75mph (real bad at 75mph).

7) Intermittent plastic on plastic rattle from passengers side rear of interior only when interior is cold.

8) Intermittent metallic rattle/buzzing noise from drivers side door pillar/post area most noticeable between 30-40mph.

What I didn't tell the Service Writer is that I was an ASE Certified Tech back in the late 90's, but decided to change careers for more money. I have worked for GM and Toyota as a Technician, Service Writer, Warranty Administrator and I also ran a very large towing dept. for GM as well. So these concerns are not "in my head" LOL. I will post an update later today.


----------



## blazer5311 (Feb 21, 2012)

I, too, am having very loud wind noise coming mainly from the driver side window. It sounds like the door is slightly cracked, and wind noise definitely gets much louder on the highway. I had a 2004 Alero before i bought my Eco 1.4 2012 and i must say it was a lot more quit on the highway than my new Cruze. Also, I'm experiencing issues with the Turbo, or Transmission, but it seems to drop all of the Boost the more I'm driving it around town. I'm not sure if there's an issue with the intercooler connections that may have a leak. I've experienced a lot of jerkiness and hesitation when accelerating through the gears. I've driven many turbo's before and my car is not performing the way it should. Getting my car in the shop today to have them look at it for the SECOND time. 

Stacy, please let us know if need anymore information. Thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blazer5311 said:


> I, too, am having very loud wind noise coming mainly from the driver side window. It sounds like the door is slightly cracked, and wind noise definitely gets much louder on the highway. I had a 2004 Alero before i bought my Eco 1.4 2012 and i must say it was a lot more quit on the highway than my new Cruze. Also, I'm experiencing issues with the Turbo, or Transmission, but it seems to drop all of the Boost the more I'm driving it around town. I'm not sure if there's an issue with the intercooler connections that may have a leak. I've experienced a lot of jerkiness and hesitation when accelerating through the gears. I've driven many turbo's before and my car is not performing the way it should. Getting my car in the shop today to have them look at it for the SECOND time.
> 
> Stacy, please let us know if need anymore information. Thanks.


I believe this is a known (to the community, but apparently not to GM) issue with the automatic transmissions. I'd call GM directly and complain about it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

With the exception of item 1, of those 8 problems I would say you will be lucky if they are able to reproduce 2 of them let alone fix them.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

.......Jeez. 

Hope it works out for you. That is troublesome with just 1,000 miles...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very strange issues I have to admit. I just rolled over 2000 miles and the only issue I've had is some front suspension popping noise, which I have an escalated case with GM on file and the dealer knows about it as well. They're waiting for a replacement part to get manufactured, and I have a GM case manager calling me every Friday at 3:00 to give me updates until the part is ready to ship to the dealer. I'd say they've handled my issues very professionally and with that exception, the car has been problem-free.

Have you called GM, and do you have all of this on file with them?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Vetterin, I agree. But having experience as a service writer and a warranty administrator, I know first hand, it is crucial to have these things documented...especially for the lemon law. I am not saying that I am pursuing that, I am not at this time, just saying it is crucial for good documentation.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi Vetterin, I agree. But having experience as a service writer and a warranty administrator, I know first hand, it is crucial to have these things documented...especially for the lemon law. I am not saying that I am pursuing that, I am not at this time, just saying it is crucial for good documentation.


I agree completely. 

Without documentation and without giving the dealers a chance to repair the issue, you will not be protected by anyone or anything.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Here is an update after getting my Cruze back from the dealer. They had the car for 8 hours, and I didn't get a loaner, which I wasn't too happy about since I am a real estate agent and I need my car! I have appointments with clients, etc, so I need wheels or I don't make money.

1) Drivers side rear door handle is loose - adjusted the door handle rod inside the door...fixed the problem.

2) Wind noise from drivers side and passengers side door pillar/door post area (gets worse as speed increases, weatherstrips look fine) - adjusted trim, doesn't sound any different.

3) Intermittent clunk from left and right front of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps at around 15-25mph - they could not duplicate the problem.

4) Intermittent clunk from rear of vehicle while going over several medium sized bumps between 15-30mph - they could not duplicate the problem.

5) Intermittent clunk clunk noise from drivers and passengers side side front of vehicle while stopping (applying light brake pedal pressure only). - they could not duplicate the problem.

6) Intermittent growl/moan from front of vehicle (slight vibration felt from front of vehicle) between 60mph and 75mph (real bad at 75mph). - they could not duplicate the problem.

7) Intermittent plastic on plastic rattle from passengers side rear of interior only when interior is cold. - removed rear interior trim pieces and "adjusted", now the noise is worse!

8) Intermittent metallic rattle/buzzing noise from drivers side door pillar/post area most noticeable between 30-40mph. - adjusted trim...have not heard the noise, seems to be fixed.

Like I said before I was a GM tech and there is no way in **** it took them 8 hours to look at and fix these minor issues that they did "take care of". I would love to see the time stamps on the back of the repair order of actual tech time. I am a bit disgusted. Now I have to take it back again...this time I better get a loaner. I have not called GM, I would rather give the dealer a few shots at fixing the problems before I make a stink about this. I know how it is to be a flat rate tech and it isn't easy. Just a bit frustrated


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blazer5311 said:


> I, too, am having very loud wind noise coming mainly from the driver side window. It sounds like the door is slightly cracked, and wind noise definitely gets much louder on the highway. I had a 2004 Alero before i bought my Eco 1.4 2012 and i must say it was a lot more quit on the highway than my new Cruze. Also, I'm experiencing issues with the Turbo, or Transmission, but it seems to drop all of the Boost the more I'm driving it around town. I'm not sure if there's an issue with the intercooler connections that may have a leak. I've experienced a lot of jerkiness and hesitation when accelerating through the gears. I've driven many turbo's before and my car is not performing the way it should. Getting my car in the shop today to have them look at it for the SECOND time.
> 
> Stacy, please let us know if need anymore information. Thanks.




blazer5311,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with the dealership. If you continue to have issues after your appointment please feel free to message me with further information. I am always here to assist you when needed. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is an update after getting my Cruze back from the dealer. They had the car for 8 hours, and I didn't get a loaner, which I wasn't too happy about since I am a real estate agent and I need my car! I have appointments with clients, etc, so I need wheels or I don't make money.


Sorry for all your problems so early on. They are NOT things that you should be experiencing with a "new" car that was out in several countries for 2 years before hitting our shores. In addition, GM claims it was tested for 4 million miles! ?????????

Anyway, have you checked out this site- GM Techlink they list what seems like some of the things you are complaining about although they are not necessarily listed for the Cruze. This might be a good start. On the right side of the page, you wi;ll see a drop down ARCHIVES menu that will take you to different months. Interesting reading to say the least. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Fastdriver, thanks for the link to GM techlink. When I worked as a tech in the late 90's this was a magazine that we got at the dealer, now it is probably just online. It was always a great read. I just read about a years worth...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi Vetterin, I agree. But having experience as a service writer and a warranty administrator, I know first hand, it is crucial to have these things documented...especially for the lemon law. I am not saying that I am pursuing that, I am not at this time, just saying it is crucial for good documentation.





XtremeRevolution said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> Without documentation and without giving the dealers a chance to repair the issue, you will not be protected by anyone or anything.


I also agree, however do you really think the lemon law protects you from noises and rattles? Just trying to be realistic.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Fastdriver, thanks for the link to GM techlink. When I worked as a tech in the late 90's this was a magazine that we got at the dealer, now it is probably just online. It was always a great read. I just read about a years worth...


I saw some things there about noises from the rear of the car, but they were not listed for the Cruze. Just curious- seems like Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service is all over the boards here offering help to everyone with a problem. Has she offered YOU any help? Just wondering.

As Vetterin says in another message here about the Lemon Law not being applicable to popping noises, there is always FACEBOOK to get your message out. Might be faster acting than Lemon Law, factory rep etc.GM has their own page that MIGHT be of some help IF they are NOT outsourced like the phone "customer service"! Just sayin. i know how aggravating it is when the service people don't care about your concerns/problems like you do especially with a brand new car. THIS is where Detroit needs to step in when you get the infamous "can't duplicate the problem"! I say, then KEEP the car, drive it until you CAN duplicate the problem and give me a loaner in the meantime!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

In the state of Illinois, Lemon Law only applies to issues that impair the vehicle's use that have either

A. undergone 4 failed attempts at repair, or
B. been out of service for 30 days or more,

during the first 12 months or 12,000 miles of ownership. 

I can't say you'll be protected by lemon law, but what I can say is that you won't get very far unless you contact GM about these issues.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Vetterin, I never said I was documenting this for the Lemon Law, I was just using that as an example. My purpose of documenting these noises is just so when it goes out of warranty and the problems have not been resolved (hopefully they will be by then) I can say hey, these problems existed since the car had 1,002 miles. I will have a better chance of getting them fixed since I have documentation. This also helps everyone else since it has to be input to GM for the dealer to get paid, thus GM will know about these problems since they are input through the GM warranty claim division. How do you think TSB's are created? Just saying


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi ExtremeRevolution, agreed. Each state is different. In Massachusetts the Lemon Law applies during the first 15 months or 15,000 miles and:

A. has undergone 3 failed attempts at repair and diminishes the vehicle value by 10% or more, which they consider a considerable defect.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi Vetterin, I never said I was documenting this for the Lemon Law, I was just using that as an example. My purpose of documenting these noises is just so when it goes out of warranty and the problems have not been resolved (hopefully they will be by then) I can say hey, these problems existed since the car had 1,002 miles. I will have a better chance of getting them fixed since I have documentation. This also helps everyone else since it has to be input to GM for the dealer to get paid, thus GM will know about these problems since they are input through the GM warranty claim division. How do you think TSB's are created? Just saying


This is absolutely correct and great advice. You need to contact GM to at least file a complaint. Enough complaints will result in a TSB. People think that they are helpless and powerless if the dealership tells them they can't find the issue, and that's not true. The more that people complain, the more that GM will be aware of the issue and the more likely they will be to release a TSB. 

It may just be that your dealership has not experienced this issue before, but others in the country have. GM will take care of the communication on that part and will help you get the issue resolved.


----------



## blazer5311 (Feb 21, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> blazer5311,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with the dealership. If you continue to have issues after your appointment please feel free to message me with further information. I am always here to assist you when needed.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Hi Stacy,

Well, after taking my car in for a second time not surprisingly they couldn't duplicate the 

issues. However, they said that they tightened the window seals again on the driver side, 

but the noise hasn't diminished at all. It still sounds like the door is slightly Ajar. The 

cabin noise on the highway is very loud and quite annoying. Here's a list of the other 

issues i had them look at:

1. Shifting through gears hesitates especially through 2nd and 3rd gear. (They said the 

adjusted/reset the actuator on the transmission to hopefully fix the issue) It still has 

some hesitation problems. 
2. The Turbo seems to lose all of its boost at random times especially when i've been 

driving the car around town. (They couldn't duplicate the problem) It still seems to lose 

boost at random times.
3. The car will start very hard with the clutch fully engaged; it will shake the whole car 

and there's about 2-3 second delay before it actually starts up. It shouldn't shake the 

car so violently like this. It's definitely not normal. I make sure to always have the 

clutch fully engaged before i start the car. ( They were not able to duplicate)
4. My fuel gauge is not fully registering be 'FULL' when i fill up my gas tank. It always 

resets back to one full notch below the Full Line. (They said they checked all seals and 

lines and didn't find anything wrong) Clearly there is i have video recordings of this from 

when i filled up at the gas station. Also, it kinda is frustrating that the service guy 

didn't even ask to see the videos. 
5. Very loud wind noise from the driver side door especially at highways speeds. (They said 

they tightened up the seals, but it didn't fix anything.) There is something seriously 

wrong with the door on this vehicle. I understand you'll have some outside noise, but this 

is ridiculously loud. 

Can you please help me with this problem? Can we open a case with GM possibly? It's a brand 

new car and I would like to have these things taken care of, because i know this is not 

acceptable quality to their product lines. 

Also, on a quick note my car when i purchased it had a defect on the gauge cluster housing 

and they needed to order a new part and have it replaced. I noticed this after i purchased 

it...they cluster housing was not properly aligned. In addition, the vehicle passenger side 

door would not fully shut and they needed to have service look at it before it bought the 

car to fix that. So, needless to say there have been a lot quality issues going on here.

You can email me directly at [email protected]

Thanks in advance.

Jared


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blazer5311 said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> Well, after taking my car in for a second time not surprisingly they couldn't duplicate the
> 
> ...



blazer5311,
I would be happy to assist you with this issue. I am going to send you a PM to gather further information from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE So my Cruze is back in the shop for the follwing reasons:

1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.) Intermittent

2) Clunk in front end while going over small bumps. Popping noise from front end when stopping or taking off from a stop light. Told the dealer to check into TSB PI0645A. Of course this is intermittant too.

3) Squeak from left front of vehicle when coming to a stop at slow speeds (hear it going through drive thru's with window down)

4) Slight antifreeze smell inside vehicle, more noticeable outside of the vehicle on the passenger side front and the coolant tank is about 3/4inch-1inch low.

Shop foreman was going to take a ride with me when it came into the shop today, but he wasn't in today. Stacy from GM offered assistance with this case but I wanted to give the dealer another shot before I bring it to the next level. We shall see what happens today. I told the dealer they could have it overnight but I would need a loaner car. Dealer states they will not give a loaner car because I live in a different state than the dealership. I basically live on the state line...unreal.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In the state of Illinois, Lemon Law only applies to issues that impair the vehicle's use that have either
> 
> A. undergone 4 failed attempts at repair, or
> B. been out of service for 30 days or more,
> ...



*I think the LEMON LAWS should be the SAME in EVERY state! I'm going to drop a note to the FTC to check into this. I believe this is the govt. agency that would be in charge of this.*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> UPDATE So my Cruze is back in the shop for the follwing reasons:
> 
> 1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.) Intermittent
> 
> ...


What kind of an excuse is that? GM is the one paying for that loaner car, not the dealer. If you wanted to, you could even go out and rent a car yourself and GM would reimburse you. 

With regard to the popping issue going over small bumps, that's definitely something the dealer will not be able to help you with until the replacement part is available to all dealers. Contact GM about that and have them get the part shipped to the dealer like they did for me. 

Hang in there, these will get resolved. Good luck.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Dealer called me and stated they needed to keep my vehicle overnight so the service manager could drive the car tomorrow. I asked again for a loaner and they stated they couldn't give me a loaner car but they could get me into a rental car at no cost to me. So now I am in a Chevy Impala V-8...what a gas hog, oh well, at least it is transportation. I will update as I hear more about what they find.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Dealer called me and stated they needed to keep my vehicle overnight so the service manager could drive the car tomorrow. I asked again for a loaner and they stated they couldn't give me a loaner car but they could get me into a rental car at no cost to me. So now I am in a Chevy Impala V-8...what a gas hog, oh well, at least it is transportation. I will update as I hear more about what they find.




ChuzCruze,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get you in a rental. I would like you to continue to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I called the FTC today and was told by the lady I spoke to, that the FTC is NOT in charge of the Lemon Laws and that it is an INDIVIDUAL state thing. I'm going to do a little more investigating to see if this is really true. Stay tuned.

It's been a LONG time since I've had reason to look up Lemon Law info so I forgot about this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson–Moss_Warranty_Act

This site might contain valuable information also:

http://law.jrank.org/pages/8384/Magnuson-Moss-Warranty-Act.html

This site will show all the state links to the individual Lemon Laws:

http://www.lemonlawamerica.com/


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE 

1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.)
*Dealer has ordered a bearing, service advisor could not tell me what bearing though.
*
2) Clunk in front end while going over small bumps. Popping noise from front end when stopping or taking off from a stop light. Told the dealer to check into TSB PI0645A. Of course this is intermittant too.
*Dealer has "Ordered" new front struts...are these available now? Or are they just saying they are ordered...hmmm.
*
3) Squeak from left front of vehicle when coming to a stop at slow speeds (hear it going through drive thru's with window down)
*Dealer could not duplicate the problem.
*
4) Slight antifreeze smell inside vehicle, more noticeable outside of the vehicle on the passenger side front and the coolant tank is about 3/4inch-1inch low
*Dealer pressure tested the system, state no leaks. Dealer filled the coolant tank to the line just below the arrow, so I will keep an eye on it.*

5) Wind noise from drivers front door, upper rear of door glass.
*Dealer states they could not duplicate the problem...LOL, I could hear it as soon as I left the dealership.
*
The 2012 Chevy Impala that I had as a loaner car was nowhere near as nice as the Cruze! Seats were terrible, braking was not as good and the gas mileage was bad. So glad to be back into my Cruze while I wait for the parts to come in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.)
> *Dealer has ordered a bearing, service advisor could not tell me what bearing though.
> ...


The PI for the front strut popping noise specifically says to NOT replace the struts with new ones and to wait for a replacement. I'm hoping that they read that bit at the bottom, or that the redesigned strut assemblies are in fact available now. The squeak you're hearing may be related to these. 

The antifreeze smell is a known issue. There's a bit of a problem if they have to "top it off." The fluid should be exactly where it needs to be out of the factory, so if some fluid got out of the system, they need to find out exactly where it went, not just top it off and tell you to keep an eye on it. The moment you smell it again, bring it back and don't accept the car until the issue is resolved.

The window noise is also a known issue. Something to do with the weather sealing. Next time, have the tech drive while you're in the car to listen for it. I personally would have turned around right that instant to show him.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I am going to send Stacy a message and ask her if the new redesigned struts are available yet as well as ask about the multiple people on here concerned about wind noise from the drivers door upper rear glass area.

I would have turned around to say something to the dealer but I had picked my vehicle up at closing time (the dealer called me late in the day, giving me just enough time to get to the dealership before closing). I also feel it is pointless to keep asking them to look at the wind noise issue, since this is the second time they said they couldn't hear it. I will ask Stacy about it.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

Wind noise, or rattling sound in mine too. Dealer replaced weather strip but still hear the sound. Seems to happen with it is cold. Also, could be coming from the strut area (not 100% sure).

The deal torn a notch/hole in the door panel, and didn't tell me. I discovered it later, but they did replace it. I still hear the sound, and was told, "just ignore it"

Sorry, I will not ignore it. I will complain till it is fixed or I get another car. Which could be soon. I have had a number of other issues: tranny shifts, window up/down slow, UBEC replaced, surging/pulsating under loads, pulls to the right immediately once you take your hands off the wheel (no slow drift that is normal).

Now, I'm getting a weird 2 to 3rd gear clunk/grind/grunt as it shifts. I'm starting to get sick of this car (only 23,600 miles). I do a lot of driving but when its in the shop, getting to work is a chore.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.)
> *Dealer has ordered a bearing, service advisor could not tell me what bearing though.
> ...


ChuzCruze, did #1 get resolved with the new bearing? I think I have the same issue with my 2011 LTZ RS. If so can you post some detail about what was replaced?0


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Parts are on order (it's been a week and a half) for issues #1 and #2 (just waiting on one more strut). For issue #1 they are replacing a hub assembly (which is basically a wheel bearing assembly), not sure which side. For issue #2 they are replacing both front struts and springs. They hope this will fix problem #3 as well. It goes in the shop this coming Thursday for repair (the last strut will be in Monday or Tuesday). I will update the post then


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE:

Dropped off the car at the dealership this morning at 8am, service writer was very polite, hadn't dealt with him yet (this dealership has about 8 service writers). Got a call from the dealership at 11:30am telling me my parts were in...WTF?? I said to the woman on the phone "I dropped my car off at 8am this morning to get fixed ( I called 3 days ago to be sure the parts were already there )" she states "Oh, I will get these parts over to the right person then". Nice, car has been there for 3.5 hours and they haven't even touched it by the sounds of things...this is pissing me off ROYALLY! I am a real estate agent and need my car for work. Each time my car goes in for repair I have to take the day off...GRRRRRRR!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They should be providing you with a loaner car when yours is out of commission for service like this.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

GM only authorizes a rental vehicle (which GM pays for) if your vehicle is in for a warranty repair that requires the vehicle to be at the dealer overnight (see page 13-9 of your owners manual). My dealer would give me a courtesy loaner vehicle for the day if I lived in the same state, but I don't (I live 5 minutes from the state line).


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE:

1) Growl/Groan noise with slight vibration felt at 65mph+ (seems to come and go, almost a pulsing.)
*Dealer replaced the right front hub assembly (wheel bearing)...driving home noise is still there!!
*
2) Clunk in front end while going over small bumps. Popping noise from front end when stopping or taking off from a stop light. Told the dealer to check into TSB PI0645A. Of course this is intermittant too.
*Dealer replaced both front struts and springs according to TSB PI0645A, seems quieter but I have not driven it far enough to tell for sure.
*
3) Squeak from left front of vehicle when coming to a stop at slow speeds (hear it going through drive thru's with window down)
*Dealer did TSB PI0645A, and thinks this may have solved the squeak. I will find out tomorrow when I go to Dunkin' for a coffee.

*Really not pleased. I picked up the car after service was closed, so I couldn't talk to anyone today after driving the car, but the growl noise is still there. There was a note on my repair order that the shop foreman states it is tire noise. Sorry, but tire noise doesn't come and go while driving at a steady speed unless you are on an uneven road surface (road imperfection). I was on a nice smooth interstate, noise was still there!!

To top it all off there was a greasy palm print on the passenger side front fender, grease on my drivers side door jamb (where the sill plate would be) and grease on the **** headliner!! I guess people don't take pride in their work anymore :angry:


----------

